# Strip Tests: Where to Buy



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Anybody know a good online source for pregnancy strip tests?


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

This place has really good deals if you don't need them individually packaged. I ended up getting a bunch of ovulation and pregnancy tests from them and they shipped quickly. So far I've been very happy!

http://www.babycreation.com/


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
This place has really good deals if you don't need them individually packaged. I ended up getting a bunch of ovulation and pregnancy tests from them and they shipped quickly. So far I've been very happy!

http://www.babycreation.com/

This is perfect. Thank you. The place I used to order from has put up their prices a lot since the last time I was in the market for tests. I can't stand to pay more than a $0.50 to $1 per test. Drugstore tests are highway robbery!


----------



## ima-06 (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChetMC* 
This is perfect. Thank you. The place I used to order from has put up their prices a lot since the last time I was in the market for tests. I can't stand to pay more than a $0.50 to $1 per test. Drugstore tests are highway robbery!

I buy them on eBay. The prices are a little lower on eBay depending on who you buy from.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

eBay!


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

I used Baby Creation and ended up spending $12 for 25 tests or so. I buy individually packaged (personal preference!) and felt it was a fantastic deal at $0.48/test.


----------



## gbutterflykissesm (Apr 8, 2008)

I bought some at amazon with my OPK's - it was 100 OPK's and 20 preg tests for a total of $35 (it was like $23 with $12 for shipping)


----------



## vegan_mama (Jan 28, 2007)

I buy mine from http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/3pregtesstri.html
I buy the strips
Pregnancy Tests - Test Strips-- These are supposed to be able to detect hCG @ 20mIU
1 - 9 units$0.92 ea.

10 - 19 units$0.85 ea.

20 - 49 units$0.80 ea.

50 - 99 units$0.73 ea.

100 - 199 units$0.65 ea.

200 + units$0.50 ea.

If you spend $14.95, you get free shipping. So, if I remember right, the cost for 20 comes to $16 (which is the cost for 2 FRER's at the grocery- UGH!)
This place also has fertility stuff...


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I second early pregnancy test online, I would get preseed and OPKs there I didn't really use many HPTs, we were TTC for so long it was less painful to just wait for AF


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

I get mine at
www.saveontests.com


----------



## jaclyn7 (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegan_mama* 
I buy mine from http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/3pregtesstri.html
I buy the strips
Pregnancy Tests - Test Strips-- These are supposed to be able to detect hCG @ 20mIU
1 - 9 units$0.92 ea.

10 - 19 units$0.85 ea.

20 - 49 units$0.80 ea.

50 - 99 units$0.73 ea.

100 - 199 units$0.65 ea.

200 + units$0.50 ea.

If you spend $14.95, you get free shipping. So, if I remember right, the cost for 20 comes to $16 (which is the cost for 2 FRER's at the grocery- UGH!)
This place also has fertility stuff...

Just bought mine from here, very impressed with the quick delivery. Can't wait to use them in a few months


----------



## Effervescence (Apr 12, 2007)

Take your temperatures: 18 highs = pregnant!


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

[email protected] 25 test strips, individually wrapped for around $7.


----------



## milliegirl (Apr 3, 2006)

I second saveontests.com. I haven't ordered any in a while (not currently TTC) but used the HCG and OPKs A LOT in past. Good prices, very accurate tests.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I third saveontests.com


----------



## lovelymom79 (Dec 19, 2008)

Saveontests.com is also my favorite one, its cheap and very fast to buy there.


----------

